# Antique Jari Blowers n mowers!



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Somebody save me from myself........ I don't need these!! Repeat I don't need these..... Gotta keep telling myself that!

Jari Sickle Mowers & Snow Blower


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

come get me bad, come get me:tempted:


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Consider it a historic preservation mission. They need you.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

lol - your guys aren't helping!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! those are cool..
(did you really expect anyone to say *dont* get them? 

That snowblower is interesting!
Its a similar design to the Ariens 1950's snowblower:










more info:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


The Jari and the Ariens are different enough that its clear they arent the same machine, but one probably influenced the other..I dont know which came first though.

This was a short-lived design for walk-behind snowblowers..basically only used in the mid to late 1950's..Once the "auger and impeller" design came out about 1960, this older design was abandoned..

I will copy the photos out of the Craigslist ad and post them in the top post in this thread, to preserve them after the ad disappears..I will do that tomorrow.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been trying to get a Jeri Jaw II but I'd love the rotary. 

I'm always surprised how the guy lets them sit out in a field yet he's sure they'd be an easy fix to get running again. Yah, right, just a fuse or something. 

IMHO, The mowers aren't too bad but that rotary price, not running and rusted up is crazy compared to the ones I've seen offered recently.


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

*You need these !!*

I have seen the mowers a few times but not the blower. Need to preserve them! :icon_wow2:


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh yeah - they need a home, and I think you're right the man for the job... go get 'em!


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank heavens they are nowhere near me or it wouldn't end well for my shed.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes you do need them! That snow thrower has got to be rare as heck.

https://www.jarimowers.com/

Check them out. They sell two lines, the Chief and the Monarch. Those two mowers would be examples of the older Chief. New those things sell for upwards of $3000.00, and the company surprisingly enough most likely still supports the mowers with parts.

They're the only U.S. company still able to manufacture sickle mowers. They have been grandfathered into the safety regulations because they have been manufacturing them continuously. Other companies like Garden Way-Troy Bilt-MTD had to cease manufacture because the company restructured along the way, breaking the continuous chain.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Interesting bw...... thanks for info. I'll stew on it for awhile but he's going to have to wok on price for sure. Doesn't sound like he's willing though....


----------

